# FaceBook en 3G



## korben2005 (1 Septembre 2009)

Bonjour,

Je n 'arrive pas a diffuser une photo ou vidéo sur FaceBook quand je suis sous réseau 3G avec iPhone 3GS et derniere mise a jour FaceBook, est ce normal ?
Un message d' erreur s ' affiche en disant : le fichier n' a pas pu etre transmis 

:mouais::mouais::mouais:
Merci


----------



## Macuserman (1 Septembre 2009)

Quel opérateur?!
Quand tu vas sur le site mobile de FB, ça te le fait aussi?!
Sache que Facebook était en maintenance ce matin et qu'il se peut que certaines fonctions soient encore un peu chamboulées&#8230;


----------



## korben2005 (2 Septembre 2009)

Bonjour Macuserman,

Je suis chez sfr et non ça me le fait depuis le début ( juin ). Je n'ai pas essayé sur le site de FaceBook Mobile, je te tiens au jus, merci.


----------



## Macuserman (2 Septembre 2009)

korben2005 a dit:


> Bonjour Macuserman,
> 
> Je suis chez sfr et non ça me le fait depuis le début ( juin ). Je n'ai pas essayé sur le site de FaceBook Mobile, je te tiens au jus, merci.



Tu as Facebook 3.01!? Ou non?
OK, tiens moi au courant!


----------



## korben2005 (2 Septembre 2009)

Re,
Oui effectivement j ai la derniere version de FaceBook. Je suis passé par Safari sur mon iPhone mais je n ai pas trouvé comment envoyr des photos via le site ?!?


----------



## Macuserman (2 Septembre 2009)

korben2005 a dit:


> Re,
> Oui effectivement j ai la derniere version de FaceBook. Je suis passé par Safari sur mon iPhone mais je n ai pas trouvé comment envoyr des photos via le site ?!?



Mais tu peux accéder à Facebook depuis l'iPhone sur Safari mobile, mais pas depuis Facebook mobile?


----------



## korben2005 (3 Septembre 2009)

Salut,
J'ai le soft FaceBook d'installé et je suis aussi passé par le site via Safari mobile.
Mais bon ça fonctionne depuis ce matin, a n' y rien comprendre... 

Encore merci


----------



## Macuserman (3 Septembre 2009)

J'ai eu des problèmes toute la soirée d'avant hier également&#8230;

Pas de problème, je suis là pour ça&#8230;
C'est en aidant qu'on devient modo (j'ai bien envie de l'être), alors je m'y mets!


----------



## korben2005 (5 Septembre 2009)

Encore merci bon courage a toi pour devenir " ModoMan "


----------

